# Downloading WMP



## juanitga (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok, when it comes to computer stuff, I'm illiterate.  So, I have tried to download Windows Media Player from Microsoft.com and when I double click on the file, it tells me that it does not have an application to open it and to choose one.  However, there is not an application that allows for it to open. Same with Real Player. I'm totally stuck. Can anyone help me out? Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I would appreciate it a great deal.


----------



## UpQuark77 (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome.. and computers can be confusing.

Try this link:  http://www.microsoft.com/mac/otherproducts/otherproducts.aspx?pid=windowsmedia

That should do it for you!.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2005)

Download the latest version of Stuffit Expander for Mac OS X.

http://www.stuffit.com/mac/expander/index.html

Once you download this, install it and then try to uncompress Windows Media Player.  Problem is that the latest version of Mac OS X (don't know if this is what you have since you failed to mention your OS version) doesn't come with the latest Stuffit Expander, and Windows Media Player is compressed in a .sitx format which is supported by the latest version of Stuffit Expander.

BTW, don't expect WMP to be a blessing.  It's _far_ behind the Windows version in terms of support and functionality (gee, I wonder why.. ) and the plugin doesn't always work.  Just a warning.


----------



## the_kerns (Nov 29, 2005)

hEY!, are you able to browse for an appliactaion instead of picking froma list?


----------



## bobw (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, Control click or Right Click to Open With and go down to Other.


----------

